# Simular hmi y Logo Siemens en el mismo ordenador



## gapawe (Feb 3, 2018)

Hola,

tengo el LogoSoft para aprender a desarrollar en PLCs y ahora estoy buscando la posibilidad de emular un HMI en el mismo ordenador. ¿Alguien sabe si esto es posible? ¿Es posible conectar ambos emuladores? Me podéis recomendar algún programa de HMI.

Gracias. ...


----------



## capitanp (Feb 3, 2018)

Si es posible, la mayoría de los soft para programar HMI tienen un simulador que ejecuta los comandos por el puerto COM


----------



## pandacba (Feb 3, 2018)

El hmi es de siemens también?


----------



## gapawe (Feb 4, 2018)

capitanp dijo:


> Si es posible, la mayoría de los soft para programar HMI tienen un simulador que ejecuta los comandos por el puerto COM


Lo que no consigo es conectar un simulador de hmi con el simulador del Logo.



pandacba dijo:


> El hmi es de siemens también?



He probado varios gratuitos pero no consigo conectarlo. ¿Cuál me recomiendas que me permita hacer lo que busco?


----------



## capitanp (Feb 4, 2018)

ah ahora entendi, pero como conectarias físicamente una pantalla hmi, que yo sepa solo el logo 8 se puede conectar una pantalla hmi y es por ethernet


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 6, 2018)

gapawe dijo:


> Lo que no consigo es conectar un simulador de hmi con el simulador del Logo.
> 
> 
> 
> He probado varios gratuitos pero no consigo conectarlo. ¿Cuál me recomiendas que me permita hacer lo que busco?



El unico software que te permite eso se llama TIA portal (SIEMENS) y no es gratuito, trata de conseguirlo con un partner de SIEMENS en tu pais de Origen.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Feb 6, 2018)

Echale un vistazo aquí https://www.siemens.com/global/en/home/products/automation/industry-software/automation-software/tia-portal/software.html

Totally Integration Automatic Portal no es un software es un portal que contiene una serie de herramientas que permiten interactuar entre los distintos productos de  Siemens


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 7, 2018)

Panda el TIA PORTAL(asi se llama) es un software de licensamiento para programar equipos de la familia S7 1200, logo, simocode, variadores de frecuencia de la familia g120 y hmi's de la familia comfort entre otros.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 7, 2018)

Lo conozco y es un conjunto de herramientas de software no es uno solo, lo conozco desde que salio al mercado trabajo en electronica industrial desde hace mucho años, y me envian información de todo lo nuevo, recibo entre 2 a 4 kilos de materia informativo, soft de pruebas y otros todos los años directo de siemens alemania,


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 7, 2018)

Que bien Panda. Por mi parte yo Trabajo en SIEMENS.

Saludos.


----------

